# Wyłączenie/ściszenie dźwięku na konsoli

## pawelek

Witam wszystkich

Jak można wyłączyć, a najlepiej ściszyć dźwięk który sie wydobywa z głosniczka, gdy jest jakis błąd na konsoli. Przykladowo, gdy za dlugo przytrzymam klawisz backspace i kursor skasuje wszysko i stanie po lewej stronie ekranu(a ja nadal trzymam klawisz backspace) to wydawany jest taki straszny dzwiek przez ktory mnie prawie ciarki przechodza. Jak sie go pozbyc? Nie wiem, czy bedzie potrzebne, ale uzywam basha.

----------

## wodzik

taka normalna konsola, czy jakis terminal z kde, czy gnoma? ja u siebie wypielem pc speakera, ale w alsamixie idzie go chyba wylaczyc.

----------

## pawelek

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> taka normalna konsola, czy jakis terminal z kde, czy gnoma? ja u siebie wypielem pc speakera, ale w alsamixie idzie go chyba wylaczyc.

 

Chodzi o zwykłą konsolę(ALT+CTRL+F1, F2...). Nie wiem, czy dobrze zrozumialem, ty odlaczyles pcspeakera?? Ja bym wolal tego nie odlaczac, bo moj komp jest bardzo przeczulony jak w nim grzebe i bardzo czesto nie chce sie potem u ruchomic :/

----------

## chomzee

Jeżeli pcspkr masz zbudowany jako moduł, wystarczy komenda rmmod pcspkr z poziomu roota. Jeżeli masz to na stałe wkompilowane w kernel, warto rozpatrzeć rekompilację w taki sposób, aby pcspkr można było ładować i rozładowywać do woli w czasie działania systemu.

EDIT: Albo w ogóle usunąć jeśli przeszkadza  :Smile: 

----------

## pawelek

 *chomzee wrote:*   

> Jeżeli pcspkr masz zbudowany jako moduł, wystarczy komenda rmmod pcspkr z poziomu roota. Jeżeli masz to na stałe wkompilowane w kernel, warto rozpatrzeć rekompilację w taki sposób, aby pcspkr można było ładować i rozładowywać do woli w czasie działania systemu.
> 
> EDIT: Albo w ogóle usunąć jeśli przeszkadza 

 

OK, twój sposób działa, ale naprawde niema mozliwości ściszenia go(ewentualnie wyłączenie tylko dla konsoli)? Coś mi sie obiło, że pod DOSem da sie takie cos robić, więc pod Linuksem tymbardziej chba powinna byc taka mozliwość.

----------

## znal

ZTCW jeśli beeper jest podpięty bezpośrednio do płyty, to nie da się go ściszyć, jeśli jest podpięty do odpowiedniej dźwiękówki (np. SB Live ma takie wyjście), to jest w alsamixie widoczna odpowiednia linia, którą można manipulować, no chyba, że jakaś integra też  ma wydzieloną linię pc speakera

----------

## wodzik

u mnie w alsamixerze jest ladny suwaczek, tyle ze nie za bardzo moge spawdzic czy dziala ;]

----------

## svL

Witam, jeżeli korzystasz z zsh to wystarczy 

```
#setopt nobeep
```

dopisanie tego do ~/.zshrc

----------

## pawelek

 *svL wrote:*   

> Witam, jeżeli korzystasz z zsh to wystarczy 
> 
> ```
> #setopt nobeep
> ```
> ...

 

Niestety nie uzywam, zreszta napisalem to w pierwszym poscie.

A nie dałoby sie wyłączyć głośniczka dla konkretnego programu, bo te dzwieki, to wyglada, ze wydaje bash.

Na razie wklepalem do pliku /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist linijke "blacklist pcspkr" i dopoki ktos nie poradzi jak to sciszyc to bede musial sie obejsc bez tego glosniczka.

----------

## svL

 *Quote:*   

> Niestety nie uzywam, zreszta napisalem to w pierwszym poscie.

 

Rzeczywiście, nie zauważyłem. Sprawdz może jeden z tych sposobów:

http://fvue.nl/wiki/Bash:_Beep

http://magpiebrain.com/blog/2005/10/18/how-to-stop-the-annoying-beep-in-osx-terminal-and-bash-shells-in-general/

----------

